
There are still lots of problems to be solved telecommuting - shirikodama
https://rip-van-webble.blogspot.com/2020/05/the-water-cooler-problem.html
======
randycupertino
Just a little background on this submission- this poster was on the Bay Area
reddit and referenced his blog on a random thread about something else, and I
read his blog and thought it was well-written and interesting and was like,
"Woah, the posters on hackernews would love this!" so I encouraged him to make
an account and post here :)

Been enjoying the discussions on HN about a return to old-school blogging vs
medium/social media etc for content and thought this was a perfect example of
it done well. Cheers.

~~~
shirikodama
thanks, i hope it gives some fodder to make sense of this new world we find
ourselves in. and maybe some opportunity.

